#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Выучим английский язык за 16 часов.

## Galina

Сейчас на канале Культура идет интеллектуальное шоу "Полиглот. Выучим английский язык за 16 часов".
 Уже прошло 11 занятий. 
 Вот ссылка - http://www.piranya.com/blog.php?post=20.01.12 

Проводит занятия Дмитрий Петров. Обаятельная личность.

Это анонс передачи - http://www.tvkultura.ru/news.html?id...ch=9411&page=8

Это интервью с Дмитрием Петровым - http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/1852256

У него есть книга "Магия слова". У Дмитрия Петрова свой метод, позволяющий выучить любой язык за 4 дня.
В Озоне она стоит 500 р. В магазинах уже нет, раскупили. Но в итернете найти можно и скачать.
http://lib.rus.ec/b/351592/read#t1

----------

Aliona (29.01.2012), Pedma Kalzang (27.01.2012), Алексей Е (28.01.2012), Алексей Т (28.01.2012), Джигме (27.01.2012), Дордже (27.01.2012), Иван Денисов (02.02.2012), Кунсанг (28.01.2012), Леонид Ш (28.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (27.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2012), Че Линг (29.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> У него свой метод, позволяющий выучить любой язык за 4 дня.


А почему не за 1 день?

----------

Кунсанг (28.01.2012)

----------


## Galina

> А почему не за 1 день?


Потому что он не Будда. А всего лишь человек.
Дмитрий Петров - заведующий отделением подготовки переводчиков-синхронистов Московского Образовательного Центра.
Психолингвист, всемирно известный переводчик-синхронист, профессионально владеющий тридцатью языками, рекордсмен Книги рекордов Гиннеса 1998 года.

----------

Иван Денисов (02.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2012)

----------


## Буль

Посмотрел 1-й урок. Очень интересный подход.

----------

Иван Денисов (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Приступил к просмотру, спасибо за ссылку.
Кстати, вопрос к тем, кто уже видео смотрел, результат какой-то лично у Вас есть  :Smilie: ?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Слушайте... а давайте начнем все вместе учить. И отпишемся по результатам )

----------

Galina (28.01.2012), Алексей Т (28.01.2012), Джигме (28.01.2012), Кунсанг (28.01.2012)

----------


## Galina

Я просмотрела 6 уроков. У женщин, участников этого шоу, явный прогресс. 
И книга очень интересная. Только начала читать.
http://lib.rus.ec/b/351592/read#t1

----------

Дордже (28.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Galina

В контакте.ру -уже обсуждается это шоу - http://vk.com/feed#/club34097785

Там же выложены фотографии с материалами уроков -  http://vk.com/feed#/album-34097785_150556654

Здесь материалы всех 12-и уроков - http://s-m-s.tv/English

----------

Дордже (28.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (28.01.2012), Шавырин (28.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Дмитрий Петров - заведующий отделением подготовки переводчиков-синхронистов Московского Образовательного Центра.
> Психолингвист, всемирно известный переводчик-синхронист, профессионально владеющий тридцатью языками, рекордсмен Книги рекордов Гиннеса 1998 года.


Надо полагать, что он выучил эти 30 языков за 120 дней  :Smilie: 

Я не сомневаюсь, что он отличный лингвист, но за 4 дня - это стандартный маркетинговый "развод", деньги даже полиглотам нужны.

----------

Alex (28.01.2012), Алексей Е (27.01.2012), Кунсанг (28.01.2012)

----------


## Дордже

> но за 4 дня - это стандартный маркетинговый "развод", деньги даже полиглотам нужны.


за 4 дня вполне можно разучить индефинит, континиус и перфект и их пассивы, а в последствии нарабатывать автоматизм этих схем и проникать в тонкости языка самостоятельно. Стандартный маркетинговый ход - это как раз 2 года на курсах таблицу времен проходить.. Дмитрий кстати весь индефинит на 1м уроке разжевал..

Galina, спасибо за ссылку и наводку. Материал очень понравился, я когда выбирал из миллиона пособий по англ. языку наткнулся на примерно такую же схему объяснения и до сих пор получаю удовольствие от изучения языка. Книга называется "Английский для наших" автор Джина, том 1, 2

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> за 4 дня вполне можно разучить индефинит, континиус и перфект и их пассивы, а в последствии нарабатывать автоматизм этих схем и проникать в тонкости языка самостоятельно.


Ну тогда и надо писать, что "правила английского языка за 4 дня", а не "английский язык за 4 дня". Правила языка это очень далеко не сам язык.

----------

Alex (28.01.2012), Михаил Макушев (02.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну тогда и надо писать, что "правила английского языка за 4 дня", а не "английский язык за 4 дня". Правила языка это очень далеко не сам язык.


Смысл в том, что по этой методике человек через 4 дня начинает чувствовать язык, может строить на нём фразы (т.е учится тому, на что обычно уходит месяца три). А выучить язык это вообще абстракция, можно и за 4 дня, можно и за 10 лет, можно и за всю жизнь, разница в том насколько вы будете его знать.

----------

Galina (28.01.2012), Буль (28.01.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Смысл в том, что по этой методике человек через 4 дня начинает чувствовать язык, может строить на нём фразы (т.е учится тому, на что обычно уходит месяца три). А выучить язык это вообще абстракция, можно и за 4 дня, можно и за 10 лет, можно и за всю жизнь, разница в том насколько вы будете его знать.


Когда поступал в аспирантуру, один человек учил меня английскому по своей методе. Фактически за 6-10 занятий вполне можно было действительно начать чувствовать язык. А словарный запас, это словарный запас.

----------

Galina (28.01.2012), Алексей Е (28.01.2012), Буль (28.01.2012), Дордже (28.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Смотря какие цели ставить. Не обольщайтесь. Если поообщаться на житейском уровне, возможно польза какая-то будет. Если читать и переводить буддийские тексты (а именно это, видимо, подразумевается), понадобятся годы и годы. Но сперва необходимо получше выучить русский язык.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Galina

> Надо полагать, что он выучил эти 30 языков за 120 дней 
> 
> Я не сомневаюсь, что он отличный лингвист, но за 4 дня - это стандартный маркетинговый "развод", деньги даже полиглотам нужны.


Насколько я понимаю, цель Дмитрия подготовить широкие массы нашей Родины к общению на английском языке во время чемпионата мира по футболу и Олимпиады в Сочи. Поэтому и проходит это шоу на ТВ и разрешается бесплатно скачивать все материалы, даже книгу выложили.
Пока "развода" не видно.

— Почему вы стали вести программу? 

— Меня всегда интересовало, как создать методы, которые позволили бы максимальному числу людей достаточно активно владеть иностранными языками. Методика ускоренного тренинга направлена прежде всего на тех, кто годами учил язык в школе, в вузе, на курсах и не может связать двух слов. Таких огромное количество. Взрослые люди ограничены во времени, во внимании, которое могут уделить обучению. Поэтому моя цель была — создать максимально компактный и в то же время эффективный курс. Канал "Культура" заинтересовался тем, как это можно представить визуально, и если не обучить языку, то хотя бы ознакомить с этим подходом большое число людей. Все участники программы английский язык где-то когда-то учили, это был процесс обучения не с нуля, но с уровня, близкого к нулю. 



В программе "Полиглот" Дмитрий Петров говорит: "Можно подумать, что речь идет о каком-то чуде: как можно за несколько дней заговорить на языке? По-моему, чудо в другом: как можно учить язык месяцами, годами и не уметь связать на нем какие-то элементарные вещи?" Он просит учеников и зрителей в течение нескольких минут каждый день повторять определенные схемы (он дает простые наглядные таблицы), считая, что при освоении структур регулярность повторения гораздо важнее объема затрачиваемого времени. 

— Помимо чемпионата мира по футболу нас ждет еще Олимпиада. Обычно к крупным международным событиям у нас выпускают брошюрки с английскими фразами, например, для милиционеров, чтобы те могли хоть как-то объясняться с туристами. Ваш метод помог бы обучить полицейских? 



— Я в этом не сомневаюсь. Разговорник построен на принципе готовых фраз-клише. Любой уточняющий вопрос вводит в ступор человека, который изучал язык по разговорнику. Мой принцип: дать возможность комбинировать фразы из тех элементов, которые человек осваивает. Получается не арифметическая прогрессия (мы прибавляем еще несколько слов и несколько фраз), а мы на порядок повышаем количество возможных комбинаций. На любом уровне — на уровне речи полицейского, бизнесмена, работника гостиницы или официанта в ресторане. 


Подробнее: http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/1852256

----------

sergey (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Смотря какие цели ставить. Не обольщайтесь. Если поообщаться на житейском уровне, возможно польза какая-то будет. Если читать и переводить буддийские тексты (а именно это, видимо, подразумевается), понадобятся годы и годы. Но сперва необходимо получше выучить русский язык.


Деется, что я не просил нравоучений в свой адрес.  :Smilie: 
Что подразумевалось автором темы - ни вы, ни я не знаем. Гадать не стоит. Я каждого языка есть структура, поняв которую можно легко разобраться во всём остальном. А словарный запас и опыт - всегда приходят со временем.

----------

Буль (28.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

[QUOTE=Сонам Т;448085]за 4 дня вполне можно разучить индефинит, континиус и перфект и их пассивы, а в последствии нарабатывать автоматизм этих схем и проникать в тонкости языка самостоятельно. Стандартный маркетинговый ход - это как раз 2 года на курсах таблицу времен проходить.. Дмитрий кстати весь индефинит на 1м уроке разжевал..

[QUOTE]
Останется, по-сути, суший пустяк, - научиться их правильно и вовремя применять в речи. Автоматизм не знаю, насколько помогает, потому как говорим постоянно разные вещи. А с клише из разговорников все мы сталкивались. Бывает, что у их авторов весьма примитивные представления о том, что понадобится спрашивать заграницей. 

Тонкости языка вообще надо оттачивать лет 20, если хочешь эдак приличный уровень. У кого какие задачи и понимание, что значит выученный язык. Я так понимаю, что на иностранном языке надо говорить не хуже родного и не выглядеть невежей. 

Ну, конечно ради любимого футбола чего только не выучишь :Smilie:  Думаю, там и огромного словарного запаса не надо.

А как эффективно учить языки, думаю, *тут* много правильно схвачено :Smilie: 

Думаю, говорить на языке можно и со словарным запасом в 100 слов, главное, - не робеть :Smilie:  Надо только, чтоб собеседник угадал те слова, которые ты знаешь. Ну, и надо обладать хорошей интуицией, жизненным широким опытом и развитыми способностями мима для авербалки.

А вообще, Галина, спасибо, = нашла кое-что для себя полезное :Smilie:  Хотя уверена, что язык за эти часы не выучишь.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Пема, вы посмотрели передачу? Наверное до конца не разобрались, что предлагает автор курса.
До автоматизма он предлагает доводить грамматические структуры. К примеру спряжения глаголов. Что бы не думать каждый раз в какую форму поставить глагол. При этом характерная особенность — что он даёт 9 основных форм (простое будущее, настоящее, прошедшее в отрицательной, утвердительной, вопросительной форме) сразу на первом занятии. Этим подход выгодно отличается от обычных учебников. Помню, в одном очень хорошем учебнике испанского прошедшее время объяснялось уроков через 10-20 от начала. Получается, грамматика усваивается очень фрагментарно. И поэтому когда человек пытается что-то сказать, у него возникает куча белых пятен, из-за этого большинство попыток строить фразы и говорить обламываются.




> Останется, по-сути, суший пустяк, - научиться их правильно и вовремя применять в речи. Автоматизм не знаю, насколько помогает, потому как говорим постоянно разные вещи. А с клише из разговорников все мы сталкивались. Бывает, что у их авторов весьма примитивные представления о том, что понадобится спрашивать заграницей. 
> 
> Тонкости языка вообще надо оттачивать лет 20, если хочешь эдак приличный уровень. У кого какие задачи и понимание, что значит выученный язык. Я так понимаю, что на иностранном языке надо говорить не хуже родного и не выглядеть невежей.


Курс не предназначен для тонкостей. Автор и сам говорит вначале, что для профессионального овладения языком нужно много лет. Он предназначен для того, чтобы начать говорить.




> Думаю, говорить на языке можно и со словарным запасом в 100 слов, главное, - не робеть


В том-то и дело. Главное снять блоки и расслабиться. Чему курс Петрова весьма способствует.

Вообще очень, очень много здравых мыслей высказывает этот замечательный человек. Ну да не буду спорить. Пойду быстренько применю его метод к немецкому и выучу его за две недели. Тем более у меня как раз каникулы. Потом расскажу о результатах.

----------

Galina (29.01.2012), Буль (29.01.2012), Дордже (29.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (29.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да. Посмотрела. Надо, правда, досмотреть. Мне этот дяденька очень нравится. :Smilie:  И страх в коммуникации, вероятно, он и правда помогает преодолеть :Smilie:  

Я же сказала, что нашла полезное. :Smilie:  Но также нашла много моментов, которые не разделяю, и мне есть, что сказать критического. Обоснованного. Но вряд ли стоит кому-то это объяснять. Пробуйте сами этот метод, - будет видно на себе :Smilie: 

Меня учили итальянскому точно также. Общую структуру времен, части речи, особенности склонения и спряжения, неправильные глаголы, часто употребляемые обороты, упражнения. Вся схема языка с "птички" сразу. Основную грамматическую структуру получала 3 месяца, - два раза в неделю индивидуальных занятий по 2 академических часа. Тоесть, 60 часов. С классной учительницей, постоянно говорящей с итальянцами. Этого было КРАЙНЕ МАЛО. А способности у меня не самые низкие. И английский был уже терпимый. И говорить с иностранцами не боялась :Smilie: 

С этим скелетом уехала в Италию и год прорыдала от бессилия говорить так, как считала нужным. Постоянно будучи в среде и нарабатывая словарный запас. Через год заговорила нормальным литературным языком. Многие времена глаголов мне и не понадобились. Итальянцы и сами ими мало пользуются, а некоторые и вообще не знают :Smilie: 

Просто примерно представляю, кто, как и зачем языки учит. А также представляю со стороны иностранцев, что они от нас слышат, и как мы при этом выглядим в их глазах :Smilie: 

Много видела народу, изучающего языки. Надо еще найти место, где их применять. Иначе ничего не устоится и не разовьется.

Те, кто знают хотя бы один иностранный язык, а также могут говорить с носителями языка постоянно - способны извлечь пользу.

Правда, я наверно не могу представить, как это изнутри - блокироваться и не смочь сказать. С самого начала понимала, что иностранцы отнесутся ко мне благосклонно и с пониманием моего хэндикапа :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Нико

Английский можно и 20, и 30 лет учить, и до сих пор не знать кучу слов и рыться в поисках их значений в словарях. Что уж говорить о тибетском....Это я про себя.... Спеца по англ. яз. с высшим образованием. И педагога оного. А за сутки-двое... Ну-ну... посмотрим, что вы усвоите.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну-ну... посмотрим, что вы усвоите.


А какая у Вас задача? Изучать язык, разбираясь в его тонкостях? Или бегло конструировать фразы?
Последняя задача решается зубрёжкой и тренировкой определённого набора шаблонов, связанных со временем и связями. После этого можно бегло говорить. Со множеством ошибок, но говорить на языке.
И уже через этот опыт непосредственного общения исправлять ошибки в течение и 20, и 30 лет.

Естественно такой подход не проканает даже в школе. Ведь в академической среде стоит задача, чтобы фраза была сконструирована правильно, согласно установленным нормам языка.
А на бытовом уровне в общении стоит задача только лишь передать другому человеку какую-то информацию. И формальные ошибки не сильно мешают этому процессу.

----------


## Нико

> А какая у Вас задача? Изучать язык, разбираясь в его тонкостях? Или бегло конструировать фразы?
> Последняя задача решается зубрёжкой и тренировкой определённого набора шаблонов, связанных со временем и связями. После этого можно бегло говорить. Со множеством ошибок, но говорить на языке.
> И уже через этот опыт непосредственного общения исправлять ошибки в течение и 20, и 30 лет.
> 
> Естественно такой подход не проканает даже в школе. Ведь в академической среде стоит задача, чтобы фраза была сконструирована правильно, согласно установленным нормам языка.
> А на бытовом уровне в общении стоит задача только лишь передать другому человеку какую-то информацию. И формальные ошибки не сильно мешают этому процессу.


Да-да, попробуйте передать человеку информацию через пару суток... У меня-то свои задачи. Быстро всё не бывает.

----------


## Greedy

> Да-да, попробуйте передать человеку информацию через пару суток... У меня-то свои задачи. Быстро всё не бывает.


Опыт такой имею. Приезд в одну из европейских стран с проживание более двух недель в частном секторе, в окружении людей, которые по-русски не говорят совсем. Сначала всё начиналось с простых фраз, через пару дней было уже более-менее сносное конструирование осмысленных предложений.

Уровень языка на момент приезда был на уровне беглого чтения технической литературы (т.е. где нет ни времён, ни сложного конструирования). Знания о языке - на уровне того, что почти 10 лет назад проходилось в школе. Опыта живого общения не было совсем.
Сейчас совершенно спокойно читаю лекции буддийских наставников на английском языке и зарубежную прессу. Иногда попадаются непонятные словосочетания, но не более того.
Но если смотреть на меня как на переводчика, то тут я полный ноль. Навык стыковки двух языков постоянно даёт сбои.

----------

SlavaR (18.02.2013), Буль (29.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

Вообще, прежде чем спорить о том, можно ли выучить язык за две недели / месяц / год / жизнь и т.д., стоит определиться с тем, что мы, собственно, имеем в виду, когда говорим "знать язык" или "владеть языком".
Например, мой активный словарный запас в английском может быть вполне себе больше, чем активный словарный запас русского языка у алкаша дяди Пети. Но это ведь не значит, что он не знает своего родного языка, правда ведь?
ИМХО, "владеть языком" - значит быть в состоянии его использовать в той мере, в какой нужно конкретному человеку. Например, можно свободно читать тибетские буддийские тексты, но не владеть современным разговорным языком. Такой человек знает тибетский или нет? Или вот я, например - почти свободно читаю нужные мне тексты по-итальянски, но совершенно не говорю (и даже не знаю, как все это произносится). Я владею языком или нет?

----------

Galina (30.01.2012), PampKin Head (11.02.2012), Буль (29.01.2012), Дмитрий Белов (31.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Нико

._ Навык стыковки двух языков постоянно даёт сбои._

Я об этом... И потом, у Вас почти десятилетнее образование всё же было, т.е. в латенте. Но с нуля -- не верю.

----------


## Нико

Или вот я, например - почти свободно читаю нужные мне тексты по-итальянски, но совершенно не говорю (и даже не знаю, как все это произносится). Я владею языком или нет?[/QUOTE]

Владеете КАКИМ-ТО уровнем языка.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Простите за лебединую песню. Ну, чессное слово, ну чего мне все это писать? ну просто не хочется. чтоб иллюзии были у людей.

Проездом можно и двумя словами объяснится про туалет и пальцем ткнуть в карту, как пройти по городу. Можно авербально еще пантомимой добавить. Я в Японии вылавливала мальчиков в метро в костюме, чтоб по-английски их распросить, потому что от меня многие японцы просто отбегали, до того стеснительно было с рослой светлой женщиной разговаривать. Зато доходишь до сверхчудес иногда изобразить руками и ногами, и невероятными рожами, что тебе нужно. Но тут без открытости и смекалки не обойдешься.

 Да и во многих странах так с английским проехала - пока ты еще ночью на дороге, где-нибудь в Мексике выловишь англоговорящего. Нужна еще четкая способность наблюдать ум человека и уметь доносить до его восприятия то, что требуется. Этому навыку даже при словарном запасе в 30 000 слов надо еще учиться. Да и то не все могут.

Понимаете, тут, в Италии, свою Россию защищаю. Мой язык - это показатель того, какие мы, русские. Коряво, бедно и неграмотно говорить тебе простительно только, если ты проездом или начинающий. Слушаю, как маются многие девушки, которые тут давно живут, и вижу, как их тут итальянцы воспринимают. Чесслово, обидно за Россию. И девчонки-то неглупые. А на итальянским языке теряют половину достоинств. Это потому, что учили язык за 16 часов. И дальше так и не продвинулись. Вы сами-то иностранцев, которые учат русский язык, слышали? Многих? Насколько они все разные? Может, он лорд Байрон на своем языке, а по-русски жутко теряет. Но мы этого никогда и не узнаем.

База языка требует, как минимум, год усиленных индивидуальных занятий с хорошим педагогом. И дальше надо постоянно тренироваться, чтоб туда-сюда запросто и богато. И не переучиваться. И без МОТИВАЦИИ вообще никуда. Такой, чтоб либо выжить и выучить, либо помереть. Либо безудержный интерес к лингвистике. Девушки многие русские тут уже и по-русски начинают съезжать, а по-итальянски так и не улучшаются. Ну не люблю халтурщиков. Если ты с людьми живешь, будь любезен, соответствуй. Тем более, надо часто именно добиться какого-то результата, правильно используя речь.

А муж мой за 20 лет совместной жизни так и не выучил русский :Smilie:  Хотя мог бы. Но я его опередила :Smilie:  Зато ребенок у меня по-русски говорит замечательно - с колыбели натаскивала, и еще на трех языках. :Smilie: 

Русских видно издалека. По подозрительности, комплексам, оторопи перед заграницей. Хоть некоторые и прячут это за показным презрением. Думаю, страх активизировать язык проистекает именно от этого. Я тут многих русских знаю, кто только ругает заграницу, прям собираются и моют кости итальянцам, которые, между прочим, их поят и кормят, лечат бесплатно и жилище дают.

А дяденька этот на телевиденье, конечно, жутко способный, только я б хотела его послушать на итальянском языке :Smilie:  Говорить, что знаешь язык, - надо, как правильно выше было замечено, договорившись об уровне, который можно считать нормой. Народ ведь питает обычно иллюзии, что он, как соловей, сразу запоет на инязе. И платит за это приличные деньги. А потом оказывается.....

А так, ничего личного. Буду рада, если кто-то начнет с такого метода и научится. Просто любой навык нужно очень долго оттачивать. Тут еще и личные воспринимающие способности, и карма, и внешняя ситуация, и внутренние особенности. И проблема, что дяденька этот научился, но за тебя он ничего не сделает. И пока он тебя опирает - получается, а как отойдет....

Ну, и еще, как бывший журналист, я жуткий скептик. Кухня эта вся лезет уже в глаза. Девушек много красивых там сидит :Smilie:  Ребята тоже все приятные, прям кастинг какой-то для одежды :Smilie:  И все почти, главное, уже много лет изучали английский.
Сколько там у него людей уже заговорили?

----------

Alex (30.01.2012), Нико (30.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Пема, золотые слова. Всё именно так и есть. Я когда смотрю на русских мальчиков и девочек, которые приехали сюда изучать китайский и еле-еле могут два слова сказать с ужасным акцентом через три года обучения, мне тоже становится очень, очень грустно. Мотивация — наше всё. И учить надо, а не просто сидеть.

Ребята приятные, потому что там актёры в основном. А насчёт заговорили —они там уже все говорят простыми предложениями через 8 занятий. Те, у кого изначально был хороший уровень, даже без ошибок. У меня кстати мама смотрит и вспоминает — она изучала на курсах 25 лет назад, а потом всё забыла.

----------

Galina (31.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

Ну так об чём и речь. Одно дело - овладеть неким минимумом, необходимым для конкретной задачи. Например, быть в состоянии объясниться с таксистом / продавцом / пограничником / проституткой. За неделю - вполне реально, особенно, если в пассиве сидит что-то из школы.
А так, чтобы действительно владеть языком... Я когда учился в институте, нам на первом курсе препод по фонетике так и сказал открытым текстом: "В лучшем случае из всего потока будут говорить совсем без акцента человек пять". И это нормально.
Ну и языковая практика, куда ж без нее. Иначе все уходит в пассив. Вот у двоюродной сестры ребенок свободно шпарит по-русски, по-гречески и по-арабски, потому что и дома, и вне его с этими языками сталкивается. А в армии у меня фельдшер был единственным молдаванином в части. Так он вслух сам себе сказки рассказывал под конец службы: "Забываю", говорил, "язык". Или двоюродная бабушка моя: коренная русская из деревни под Костромой. В молодости вышла замуж за литовца и с тех пор живет в Литве. Так она уже говорит по-русски с сильным акцентом и не сильно частотные слова должна вспоминать в разговоре.

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Записи передач с ютьюба удалили. Доступно здесь - http://www.rutor.org/torrent/167582/...16-2012-satrip

----------

Джигме (31.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Воспоминания выпускника МГИИЯ (ныне МГЛУ)

1. Приходит наш препод с "беременных" (9-месячных) курсов для отъезжающих за рубеж со словами: "...Ну я же не прошу их сделать из меня инженера-нефтяника за 9 месяцев!!!"
2. Фраза преподавателя, разработчика интенсивных методик: "Дорогие ребята, к сожалению у любого интенсивного метода есть один существенный недостаток. Как быстро вы осваиваете материал, также быстро вы его и забываете"

Чудес, к сожалению, не бывает

----------

Alex (31.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как быстро вы осваиваете материал, также быстро вы его и забываете"


Дык это понятно. Но никто ведь не заставляет забывать. Можно повторять  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Воспоминания выпускника МГИИЯ (ныне МГЛУ)
> 
> 1. Приходит наш препод с "беременных" (9-месячных) курсов для отъезжающих за рубеж со словами: "...Ну я же не прошу их сделать из меня инженера-нефтяника за 9 месяцев!!!"
> 2. Фраза преподавателя, разработчика интенсивных методик: "Дорогие ребята, к сожалению у любого интенсивного метода есть один существенный недостаток. Как быстро вы осваиваете материал, также быстро вы его и забываете"
> 
> Чудес, к сожалению, не бывает


Артём, как Вы помните, я из того же вуза. Так вот, четыре года в меня там просто вбивали французский язык, и к моменту выпуска я знала его весьма и весьма прилично.... Но отсутствие практики... И теперь на нём не говорю, остался в глубоком латенте, только читать могу и понимать.... Какие уж тут 16 часов....

----------

Alex (31.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я когда учился в институте, нам на первом курсе препод по фонетике так и сказал открытым текстом: "В лучшем случае из всего потока будут говорить совсем без акцента человек пять". И это нормально.


Совсем без акцента даже в инязе не получается. Нужно жить в языковой среде....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Совсем без акцента даже в инязе не получается. Нужно жить в языковой среде....


А у меня изначально был хороший американский акцент. Просто я картавый и любил пародировать  :Smilie: )))

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012), Фил (31.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артём, как Вы помните, я из того же вуза. Так вот, четыре года в меня там просто вбивали французский язык, и к моменту выпуска я знала его весьма и весьма прилично.... Но отсутствие практики... И теперь на нём не говорю, остался в глубоком латенте, только читать могу и понимать.... Какие уж тут 16 часов....


Тут речь не о практике, а о том, что при интенсиве забываешь фактически по выходу из аудитории  :Smilie:  А то, что наша школа - супер, это неоспоримо  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (01.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Тут речь не о практике, а о том, что при интенсиве забываешь фактически по выходу из аудитории  А то, что наша школа - супер, это неоспоримо


Да, альма матер....
Кстати, на первом курсе меня ругали за слишком продвинутый лондонский акцент... С годами, конечно, он потерялся в дебрях общения с тибетцами, за что мне по сей день немного стыдно.

----------

Артем Тараненко (31.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Совсем без акцента даже в инязе не получается. Нужно жить в языковой среде....


Достаточно иметь чуткий слух и имитационные способности. С детства говорил по-английски с таким акцентом, что учительница всерьёз спрашивала мою маму, не жили ли мы в Англии.




> Тут речь не о практике, а о том, что при интенсиве забываешь фактически по выходу из аудитории


Ну не знаю… По-моему не забываешь.

----------

Alex (31.01.2012)

----------


## Фил

"Выучить язык за 16 часов" здесь имеется имеется в виду именно скелет и минимальный словарный запас.
Вот смотрю я на какие нибудь арабские крючки, или иврит, или иероглифы, и ничего не понимаю! Ваще.
А вот по турецки, с их латиницей, хотя бы можно прочитать, что написано. Или по испански. 
Выучить грамматику, фонетику. Немного словарный запас - и вуаля - язык готов.

А так любой язык можно учить до бесконечности, потому что это другая культура.
Я долго втыкал, что это за подпись у чувака "No soup for you!"
А он будет думать что такое "Эх Семен Семеныч!"   :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Совсем без акцента даже в инязе не получается. Нужно жить в языковой среде....


Ну почему же. Если хороший фонетический слух, адская работоспособность и мотивация - можно, у меня есть примеры.




> А вот по турецки, с их латиницей, хотя бы можно прочитать, что написано.


В детстве, помнится, бегали в гости к солдатам из стройбата. У одного солдата-узбека была книжка на узбекском (тогда они использовали русский алфавит). Я взял и стал читать вслух. У солдата глаза на лоб полезли: "Как!!! Ты!!! Умеешь!!! Читать!!! По-узбекски!!!"

----------

Galina (01.02.2012), Аминадав (02.02.2012), Буль (31.01.2012), Фил (01.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> "Выучить язык за 16 часов" здесь имеется имеется в виду именно скелет и минимальный словарный запас.
> Вот смотрю я на какие нибудь арабские крючки, или иврит, или иероглифы, и ничего не понимаю! Ваще.
> А вот по турецки, с их латиницей, хотя бы можно прочитать, что написано. Или по испански. 
> Выучить грамматику, фонетику. Немного словарный запас - и вуаля - язык готов.
> 
> А так любой язык можно учить до бесконечности, потому что это другая культура.
> Я долго втыкал, что это за подпись у чувака "No soup for you!"
> А он будет думать что такое "Эх Семен Семеныч!"


"Язык готов" - так не говорите. Потому что это труд всей жизни. Приведу пример: я переводчик со стажем более 20 лет. Если кому интересно, у меня издано более 25 книг с англ. яз. До сих пор, работая над последними проектами, я натыкаюсь на неизвестные мне слова и вынуждена проверять их по Лингво-словарю.

----------

Аминадав (02.02.2012), Кунсанг (02.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012), Фил (01.02.2012)

----------


## Буль

> "Язык готов" - так не говорите. Потому что это труд всей жизни. Приведу пример: я переводчик со стажем более 20 лет. Если кому интересно, у меня издано более 25 книг с англ. яз. До сих пор, работая над последними проектами, я натыкаюсь на неизвестные мне слова и вынуждена проверять их по Лингво-словарю.


Я родился и живу в России, разговариваю на русском с детства, но тоже до сих пор натыкаюсь на незнакомые слова и вынужден проверять их по словарю...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Alex (01.02.2012), Galina (01.02.2012), Petrov (11.12.2013), SlavaR (20.02.2013), Аминадав (02.02.2012), Кунсанг (01.02.2012), Нико (01.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012), Фил (01.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я родился и живу в России, разговариваю на русском с детства, но тоже до сих пор натыкаюсь на незнакомые слова и вынужден проверять их по словарю...


Почти что то же самое. Родился и живу в Бурятии, разговариваю с детства на бурятском, но часто смотрю в большой словарь бурятско-русского)

----------

Аминадав (02.02.2012), Фил (01.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Вопрос к ведущему, во второй лекции:
"-Дмитрий, научите нас шифровать пустоту.
-Это что, поговорим о буддизме?" (с)
 :Smilie:

----------

Galina (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тут речь не о практике, а о том, что при интенсиве забываешь фактически по выходу из аудитории


 :Smilie:  Проверяю себя по русским друзьям, нет ли у меня в русском погрешностей :Smilie:  Для этой цели у меня есть старые петербурженки, которые знавали саму Ахматову :Smilie: 

Это как поддержка спортивной формы, чуть бросишь, съезжаешь. Была в Индии вот  около 3 недель и там постоянно говорила на английском :Smilie:  Результат, - в итальянском стала делать какие-то дурацкие кривые обороты, хотя обычно их нет. Мой рот говорит, а моск поражается, что такоие идиотские ошибки допускаю :Smilie:  Ну, теперь, вроде, опять в норме. :Smilie: 

А так, за 20 лет, вообще такие были колебания. что даже удивляешься. И единственный выход - постоянно говорить на языках и лучше всего - переводить еще туда-сюда. Чтобы вообще спонтанно говорить, не застревая на словах.

Я об акценте слишком не забочусь. Забочусь больше всего о точности передаваемого смысла и о совмещении мозгов двух сторон, которым перевожу. 

А вот как машину водить, - даже за несколько месяцев не забываю. А уж вязать и крестиком вышивать - годами. А вот тут недавно скрипку взяла, так отлично еще могу, 30 лет на ней практически не играя. Вот что значит детский навык :Smilie:  Так что учите своих детей языкам с детства и как следует. Знаю семьи, где малюсенькие детки говорят аж на 7 языках. Главное, чтобы каждый член семьи с ними говорил на своем инстранном языке, чтоб не путалисьь. А между собой члены семьи могут говорить на любых.

----------

Аминадав (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Alex

А еще не будем забывать, что "владеть языком" вовсе не обязательно автоматически означает "быть переводчиком". Можно прекрасно знать язык (и даже быть двуязычным), но при этом выдавать кривейшие переводы. А чему, как вы думаете, в институте 5 лет учат?

Работа переводчика - это не просто замена слов одного языка на слова другого языка, а трансляция смысла, для чего порой (и не так уж редко) приходится почти полностью перекраивать и лексический состав, и синтаксическое построение фразы. (Да простят меня коллеги-переводчики за то, что я объясняю банальные вещи).

Что до "владения языком" - наверное, можно говорить о какой-то степени такого владения, когда человек перестает в уме "переводить" слова и фразы, а сразу же вербализует выражаемые понятия средствами иностранного языка (и, соответственно, понимает речь/текст на иностранном языке, не переводя его в уме на родной).

----------

Алексей Е (02.02.2012), Аминадав (02.02.2012), Буль (02.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012), Фил (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что до "владения языком" - наверное, можно говорить о какой-то степени такого владения, когда человек перестает в уме "переводить" слова и фразы, а сразу же вербализует выражаемые понятия средствами иностранного языка (и, соответственно, понимает речь/текст на иностранном языке, не переводя его в уме на родной).


Вы о спонтанности говорите :Smilie:  Это когда человек уже сразу переходит к сути мысли и оформляет ее туда-сюда на вовлекаясь в слово. Это уже хорошая степень владения, при условии, что человек обладает богатым словарным запасом, а также знаниями в переводимой области и глубоким жизненным опытом. И тут еще не обойтись без таланта :Smilie: Всем известно, что способность к языкам есть не у всех, как и, например, музыкальный слух.

И, наверно, самое главное для переводчика - понимать чужое восприятие и как можно меньше присутствовать самому. У обоих собеседников должно быть ощущение, что они общаются без переводчика. Хотя, например, у меня бывает, что спрашивают и мое личное мнение по поводу бизнеса и друг-друга :Smilie: 

Очень интересно, как тибетские ламы поправляют переводчика, когда тот в заторе с передачей смысла. Хотя, казалось бы, он переводит на незнакомый им язык :Smilie:

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Galina (02.02.2012), Нико (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Фил

> А еще не будем забывать, что "владеть языком" вовсе не обязательно автоматически означает "быть переводчиком"


 Мало того, есть ведь переводчик (как сказать по рюсски) translator, а есть interpreter (синхронист). Тоже разные задачи.
А чтобы понимать и говорить на языке нужно как раз не-переводить в уме туда-сюда. Воспринимать сразу, как есть, иначе жуткие тормоза.
А у переводчиков-синхронистов конечно работа вообще, адская! Им-то как раз туда-сюда надо.
Потому что я кино смотрю к примеру, все понимаю. А меня спрашивают, а что-там, что там сказали. А я даже и ответить не могу по русски  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Буль (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Мало того, есть ведь переводчик (как сказать по рюсски) translator, а есть interpreter (синхронист). Тоже разные задачи.
> А чтобы понимать и говорить на языке нужно как раз не-переводить в уме туда-сюда. Воспринимать сразу, как есть, иначе жуткие тормоза.
> А у переводчиков-синхронистов конечно работа вообще, адская! Им-то как раз туда-сюда надо.
> Потому что я кино смотрю к примеру, все понимаю. А меня спрашивают, а что-там, что там сказали. А я даже и ответить не могу по русски


Translator и interpretor вообще-то синонимы. Понимание иностранного языка означает мгновенный перевод в уме на свой родной, как есть. Поскольку я являюсь переводчиком-синхронистом, то могу отвечать за свои слова в данном вопросе.

----------

Фил (02.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Понимание иностранного языка означает мгновенный перевод в уме на свой родной, как есть.


Не соглашусь.
Мой опыт чтения буддийской литературы на английском говорит об обратном.
Я довольно быстро могу прочитать текст на английском, но объяснить то, что прочитал, по-русски мне довольно проблематично. Приходится вспоминать фразы, переводит их на русский и озвучивать. А вот своими словами сходу могут рассказать, о чём был текст.

Если же берусь переводить какой-нибудь текст, то понимаю, что процесс перевода идёт крайне медленно. Но не из-за непонимания текста. Сложных моментов практически нет. А из-за того, что английскую речь (далеко не идеально выстроенную, потому что это записи чьих-то лекций) приходится переиначивать на то, как мы говорит по-русски.

Для понимания языка достаточно иметь мгновенные ассоциации того, о чём говорится, а не перевод (связь с соответствующими русским словами).
Когда мне говорят: "Give me that plate", то я не думаю, как это звучит по-русски. Я просто знаю, что от меня просят. Без перевода.

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Михаил Макушев (02.02.2012), Фил (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Понимание иностранного языка означает мгновенный перевод в уме на свой родной, как есть. Поскольку я являюсь переводчиком-синхронистом, то могу отвечать за свои слова в данном вопросе.


Как раз поскольку Вы являетесь переводчиком-синхронистом, у Вас навык перевода доведён до автоматизации, поэтому, понимая текст, Вы мгновенно переводите его на русский. Простые смертные, к сожалению, так не могут.

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Galina (02.02.2012), Фил (02.02.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Translator и interpretor вообще-то синонимы. Понимание иностранного языка означает мгновенный перевод в уме на свой родной, как есть. Поскольку я являюсь переводчиком-синхронистом, то могу отвечать за свои слова в данном вопросе.


 Поэтому Вы и работаете синхронистом! У Вас - мега мозг! (Я всегда с благоговением отношусь к синхронистам) Я понимаю, как уже сказал Greedy, без перевода. Как следствие, перевести с русского на английский и обратно проблематично. Как то попросили перевести статью страниц на 18. Я ее всю прочитал минут за 10, а вот чтобы перевести пол-дня потребовалось.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Для меня английский язык - другой набор маркеров на реальность. И чтобы в нём ориентироваться, мне не требуется связывать один набор (английский) с другим (русский). Достаточно того, что каждый из них непосредственно связан с мировосприятием. Это не избавляет от ошибок. Это не позволяет переводить с одного языка на другой. Но это позволяет достаточно комфортно чувствовать себя в языковой среде, и передавать свои мысли. С опытом оттачивая языковые конструкции, уменьшая, тем самым, недопонимание.

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Для меня английский язык - другой набор маркеров на реальность. И чтобы в нём ориентироваться, мне не требуется связывать один набор (английский) с другим (русский). Достаточно того, что каждый из них непосредственно связан с мировосприятием.


 Та же фигня  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> "Give me that plate", то я не думаю, как это звучит по-русски. Я просто знаю, что от меня просят. Без перевода.


А я считаю что словарный запас более важен. Ибо если вы мне скажете данную фразу - лично я не пойму, потому что не знаю что такое "plate" да и что оно в контексте будет означать. Точно так же и с массой других слов. Что меня и останавливало от беглого общения за границей. Это где-то 60-70% проблем. 40-30 оставшихся - это построение граматически-правильных фраз

PS а вообще у меня жена взялась за этот курс. Как закончится - скажу что получилось, и справедливы ли мои утверждения о словарном запасе

----------

Фил (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А я считаю что словарный запас более важен. Ибо если вы мне скажете данную фразу - лично я не пойму, потому что не знаю что такое "plate" да и что оно в контексте будет означать. Точно так же и с массой других слов. Что меня и останавливало от беглого общения за границей. Это где-то 60-70% проблем. 40-30 оставшихся - это построение граматически-правильных фраз


Словарный запас на что-то надо нанизывать.
Вы можете выучить называния всех предметов в вашей квартире. Но если Вы не знаете, каким образом говорить об этих предметах, то это знание быстро забудется за ненадобностью. А если языковые конструкции освоены, то, в процессе их использования, словарный запас начинает пополнятся автоматически. Через словарь; через просьбу сказать, как это называется; через интуитивное понимание, что под этим словом говорящий имеет в виду именно это. И так далее.

----------

Galina (02.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Что касаемо лично меня. (Уровень свой не знаю... но общие фразы, сленг, мат, чтение, слушание речи ... более-менее нормальное).
То я учил следующим способом:

1. Песни (рэп, рнб.. там очень много сленга и общепринятых слов) - сначала слушал, потом искал перевод.
2. Брал любимый фильм, который знаешь буквально ДОСЛОВНО в переводе - и смотрел оригинал без перевода. Таким образом - лучше запоминается английский, когда знаешь, что сейчас скажет герой "по-русски"
3. Ну и тот же самый вариант, только смотреть фильмы на английском, с русскими субтитрами.

Самое главное правило - изучать то, что интересно... В одно время мне была интересна хип-хоп составляющая в фильмах. Именно это и являлось стимулом и интересом.
А когда есть интерес, то учится намного легче.

Но, разумеется - это не уровень чтения Шекспира. А на уровне - объяснить и попутно помахать руками в нужном направлении.  :Smilie: 
Для начала - думаю идеальный вариант.

Что касаемо правописания - тут даже не знаю. Как-то привык правильно писать и по-русски и по-английски. Не думаю, что это можно выучить. Это либо идет интуитивно, либо не идет вообще. А зазубривается на уровне "запятых".

----------

Нико (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Синхронный перевод - это просто развитый навык. Начинают потихоньку и развивают. В разных областях, в том числе и в буддизме, есть определенные слова и выражения, которые приняты и устоялись. Надо просто их наработать. Точно также устоялись и определенные переводы определенных английскийх метафор и выражений. Постепенно они накапливаются в памяти.

Синхронный перевод - это большая ответственность, отсебятины быть не должно. Переводить надо точно и параллельно. Кстати, и в жизни надо стремиться в точному переводу и точному пониманию тоже. Иначе это не комильфо :Smilie: 

Учиться синхронно переводить можно так. Берете видео, например, ЕС Далай Дамы, где он говорит по-английски, и останавливаете его на моменте, когда его переводят. Начинаете переводить сами. Потом ставите продолжение видео с речью переводика и сравниваете. Можно любой другой фильм. Не унываете, не торопитесь, делайте отрезки покороче для начала, а подлиннее  - в блокнотик пометки делаете. И так постепенно оттачиваете. Потом уже на живые объекты переходите, преодолевая страх и неуверенность :Smilie: 

Вообще, надо к этому стремиться. А объяснять собственными словами лучше про себя :Smilie:

----------

Galina (02.02.2012), Фил (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Буль

А я не перевожу, я просто пересказываю одному человеку то, что сказал другой. Так у меня получается лучше всего. Хотя я далеко не профи, и уж тем более не синхронист, это просто мой бытовой подход к ситуации.

----------


## sergey

Нико, все же Фил правильно написал насчет interpreter и translator. Вот посмотрите например здесь:
американский сайт о работе (есть разъяснения работы первого и второго, сами слова там выделены курсивом),
английский какой-то сайт о переводах

----------

Vladiimir (02.02.2012), Аминадав (02.02.2012), Фил (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Zom

Попалось вот, как бы по языковой теме, а новую тему ради этого заводить неохота, пощщю тут -)




> «Некоторые считают, русский язык логичнее. А попробуйте объяснить французу, почему стакан на столе стоит, вилка лежит, а птичка на дереве сидит. Со стаканом и вилкой я тут же вывела теорию: то, что скорее вертикальное, чем горизонтальное – оно стоит; то, что скорее горизонтальное, чем вертикальное - оно лежит. Моя теория тут же разбилась о тарелку – она скорее горизонтальная, чем вертикальная, но стоит. Хотя, если её перевернуть, то будет лежать. Тут же на ходу выводится еще одна теория: тарелка стоит, потому что у неё есть основание, она стоит на основании. Теория немедленно разбивается в хлам о сковородку – у нее нет основания, но она всё равно стоит. Чудеса. Хотя если её засунуть в мойку, то там она будет лежать, приняв при этом положение более вертикальное, чем на столе. Отсюда напрашивается вывод, что всё, что готово к использованию, стоит. (На этом месте хочется сказать пошлость.) Но вот возьмём еще один предмет – мяч обыкновенный детский. Он не горизонтальный и не вертикальный, при этом полностью готов к использованию. Кто же скажет, что там, в углу, мяч стоит? Если мяч не выполняет роль куклы и его не наказали, то он всё-таки лежит. И даже если его перенести на стол, то и на столе (о чудо!) он будет лежать. Усложним задачу – положим мяч в тарелку, а тарелку в сковородку. Теперь у нас мяч по-прежнему лежит (в тарелке), сковородка по-прежнему стоит (на столе), вопрос, что делает тарелка? Если француз дослушал объяснение до конца, то всё, его мир уже никогда не будет прежним. В нём появились тарелки и сковородки, которые умеют стоять и лежать – мир ожил. Осталось добавить, что птички у нас сидят. На ветке, на подоконнике и даже на тротуаре. Француз нарисует в своем воображении синицу, сидящую на ветке на пятой точке и болтающую в воздухе лапками, или бомжующую ворону, сидящую, вытянув лапы и растопырив крылья, у станции метро. «Русские – вы сумасшедшие!» - скажет француз и кинет в вас учебником».

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Алексей Е (11.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Думаю, что если пытаться каждый раз проводить логические параллели обротов, принятых в каком-то языке, - сойдешь с ума :Smilie:  Мы никогда не помем ИХ логику, а ОНИ - НАШУ :Smilie:  Когда преподаешь русский язык инстранцу, это намного ужаснее.  :Smilie: У нас в нем такой сыр-бор - глазами иностранца, что закачаешься.  Ну, например, тот же средний род. Молодые языки еще не "утряслись", и у них сложная грамматическая конктрукция, а также куча исключений из общих правил. Бывает еще и куча индивидуальных особенностей и диалектов, что если на это делать ставку, то так и не заговоришь. Еду в Неаполь, так меня поначалу обвиняют в миланском диалекте и считают зазнавалой :Smilie: 

Все гораздо проще. Базу получить грамматическую и после надо жить в стране данного языка и впитывать. Постоянно заглядывая еще в хорошие толковые словари на этом языке и имея грамматически корректного местного консультанта. Желательно только найти себе культурную языковую среду, а то впитаешь что-то похабное. :Smilie:  И хорошо, говорят, брать текст с хорошим современным английским, например, по нужной теме и выучивать его весь наизусть. Тогда все станет и ляжет на нужные места автоматически.

Что касается interpreter, в итальянском языке однокоренное слово означает буквально - интерпретировать, тоесть, доносить в определенной личной трактовке, так еще можно сказать.
И задачи переводчика бывают совершенно разные. Когда работаю на выставках и с разными бизнеспартнерами, тут нужно именно интерпретировать, причем так, чтобы обе стороны извлекли как можно большую пользу получше и побыстрей, и меня, счастливую, отпустили пораньше домой :Smilie:  Тут еще надо найти точку сопрокосновения с западным и российским менталитетом, понять, что они хотят друг от друга, когда они и сами это объяснить не очень могут, и прочее. Бывает, мне говорят - "мне надо то-то и то-то, давай сама" :Smilie:  Так что роль переводчика может порой превращаться в прислугу за все, потому как ты единственное звено между двух миров :Smilie:  Мне даже пришлось один раз роженицу в роддоме ассистировать.
И вот поэтому нужен гибкий, живой, многофункциональный, многопрофильный иностранный язык, в котором есть место творчеству. Ведь язык постоянно трансформируется, что-то отмирает, что-то новое....Чтобы ты был ему не чужак, а родной, и скакал на нем, как на послушной лошади. Кстати, и иностранцев полезно воспринимать не как врагов, а как близких тебе людей, что буддисту должно пригодиться и для практики. И такую цель надо ставить себе сразу, если уж чем-то заниматься, то надо это отточить до блеска, думаю, или не начинать вовсе. Это то, что называется "выучить язык". 16 часов - это только для ликбеза и затравки.  

Ну, а так, проездом, так и не надо париться. Накануне поездки почитал о местности, пролистал разговорник и немного подучил слова и частые выражения. А потом можешь их благополучно забыть.

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я не перевожу, я просто пересказываю одному человеку то, что сказал другой. Так у меня получается лучше всего. Хотя я далеко не профи, и уж тем более не синхронист, это просто мой бытовой подход к ситуации.


Да, это так и надо :Smilie:  Только надо постепенно научиться пересказывать как можно ближе к оригиналу, если разговор переходит, например, на философию :Smilie:  Чтоб потом Вас не обвинили в том, что Вы что-то напридумывали :Smilie:  Ну, а в быту, вообще-то, легко объяснить, как тебе, например, бифштекс прожаривать :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Translator и interpretor вообще-то синонимы. Понимание иностранного языка означает мгновенный перевод в уме на свой родной, как есть. Поскольку я являюсь переводчиком-синхронистом, то могу отвечать за свои слова в данном вопросе.


Из Oxford Dictionary:

*interpreter* 
 Pronunciation:
 /ɪnˈtəːprɪtə/
noun 
1 a person who interprets, especially one who translates speech orally or into sign language. 
2 Computing a program that can analyse and execute a program line by line.

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/interpreter

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А если языковые конструкции освоены, то, в процессе их использования, словарный запас начинает пополнятся автоматически.


Это в случае если у вас хорошая, очень хорошая память. И потом придя "нанизывателем слов" в магазин скажем в той же Швеции, навряд ли своим "эммм (тык в предмет)" вы сможете нанизать хоть сколько ни будь правильных обозначений его

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это в случае если у вас хорошая, очень хорошая память. И потом придя "нанизывателем слов" в магазин скажем в той же Швеции, навряд ли своим "эммм (тык в предмет)" вы сможете нанизать хоть сколько ни будь правильных обозначений его


Ну почему же? Я до сих пор, бывает, приходя в китайские магазины, говорю: — мне нужны, как они называются, одежду вешать? — вешалки. —пожалуйста, три вешалки! И пополняю таким образом свой словарный запас.

А память тренируется регулярным повторением. Если хотя бы пять минут в час уделять повторению, можно запомнить базовую грамматику очень быстро. Тем более такую простую как английская.

----------

Alex (02.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012), Фил (03.02.2012)

----------


## Alex

Язык - это средство общения (будь то с живым собеседником, текстом или фильмом). Поэтому для того, чтобы им овладеть, нужно общаться. Вот прямо с самого начала. Иначе простое "накопление словарного запаса" (без которого, разумеется, никак нельзя) останется мертвым грузом. Мне приходилось общаться с южными корейцами - в массе они УЖАСНО говорят по-английски, несмотря на то, что всё время его учат. Почему? Потому что они, как правило, выучивают наизусть словарь и грамматику. И всё! (Есть, впрочем, и достойные исключения, и ситуация в последние годы улучшается).
И не нужно бояться ошибок. Ага, мы по-русски вот прямо сразу начали говорить, как Пушкин, да. Скажешь неправильно - тебя поймут и поправят.

----------

Фил (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, все же Фил правильно написал насчет interpreter и translator. Вот посмотрите например здесь:
> американский сайт о работе (есть разъяснения работы первого и второго, сами слова там выделены курсивом),
> английский какой-то сайт о переводах


Вообще я была не права. Interpreter -- это действительно УСТНЫЙ переводчик, а translator -- и устный, и письменный.
Тема жутко интересная... Пема Дролкар очень правильно сказала о том, что переводчик -- это лицо нейтральное, его личность не должна быть заметна при переводе. Я всегда к этому стремилась, отсюда и стиль выработался.... такой достаточно неэмоциональный, что ли.  

Ещё в постах выше мне понравилось, что для изучения языка нужно слушать побольше песен и смотреть фильмы. Именно так сама училась. Слушала поп-музыку, переводила тексты песен, ну и фильмы... Родители из Лондона привезли кучу видеокассет с фильмами на англ. яз., в гости приходили родственники, и меня заставляли синхронить....Один и тот же фильм по 10-20 раз. Хорошая практика. Стала кем-то вроде известного в те времена переводчика Володарского.... :Smilie:  Только дома.

А насчёт самого принципа перевода... Всё же мне кажется, что, даже синхроня, в мельчайшее мгновение времени ты переводишь текст на родной язык, только это нужно успевать очень быстро. Одна пропущенная фраза -- и уже теряется нить целого предложения. И да, конечно, чтобы быть переводчиком, нужно в первую очередь хорошо владеть родным языком. Это обязательное условие.

----------

Alex (03.02.2012), Galina (03.02.2012), Буль (04.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

Кстати, для того, чтобы быть синхронистом, не нужен мега-мозг... Это просто механический навык, так же, как и вышивка.

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Во, сегодня говорила о параллельности перевода, а сама переводила один сайт и там перекроила все вообще напрочь, чтоб литературненько звучало и по смыслу :Smilie: 

Нико, убеждалась не раз, что переводчик, подсоединенный к буддийскому Учителю действует примерно, как оракул, тоесть, он практически придаток, переводное устройство. Он не должен вообще мешать собой и быть незаметным :Smilie:  надо просто в потоке Учителя все время находится, а чуть "Я" вылезает, так и сбои бывают :Smilie:

----------

Galina (03.02.2012), Фил (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Во, сегодня говорила о параллельности перевода, а сама переводила один сайт и там перекроила все вообще напрочь, чтоб литературненько звучало и по смыслу
> 
> Нико, убеждалась не раз, что переводчик, подсоединенный к буддийскому Учителю действует примерно, как оракул, тоесть, он практически придаток, переводное устройство. Он не должен вообще мешать собой и быть незаметным надо просто в потоке Учителя все время находится, а чуть "Я" вылезает, так и сбои бывают


Как это верно...

----------

Galina (05.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2012)

----------


## Galina

> Вообще я была не права. Interpreter -- это действительно УСТНЫЙ переводчик, а translator -- и устный, и письменный.
> Тема жутко интересная... Пема Дролкар очень правильно сказала о том, что переводчик -- это лицо нейтральное, его личность не должна быть заметна при переводе. Я всегда к этому стремилась, отсюда и стиль выработался.... такой достаточно неэмоциональный, что ли.


У тебя это получалось на все сто процентов! Спасибо тебе!

----------

Alex (03.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Liebe Brüder und Schwestern! Vor zwei Woche hatte ich eine Inspiration vor Petroffsmethod gehabt, und hatte ich Deutsch zu lernen angefangen. Jetzt die TV-Programme wird aufgehört. Natürlich, je habe ich Deutsch nicht gelernt, aber hatte ich die Resultat geschaut, bin ich sehr froh. Obwohl weiß ich wenigen Wörter, aber kann ich aus einfache Worte sprechen. Ich möchte Deutsch zu lernen weitermachen. Ich hoffe später könnte ich Deutsche Bücher über den Buddhismus lesen. Ich glaube dass es möglich sei!

Вот такие у меня результаты интенсивного изучения немецкого за две недели  :Smilie:  Текст был продуман в голове пока мне не спалось. В процессе написания одно слово заклинило,  пришлось заглянуть в словарь. В словах пяти допустил орфографические ошибки, так как у меня тут встроенный спеллчекер, то сразу поправил. Оставшиеся грамматические ошибки всецело на моей совести. Удивительно, что оказывается, и правда можно строить фразы с вокабуляром из 50 слов. Друзья, оно работает!

----------

Alex (10.02.2012), SlavaR (20.02.2013), Буль (11.02.2012), Дордже (11.02.2012), Кунсанг (11.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Liebe Brüder und Schwestern! Vor zwei Woche hatte ich eine Inspiration vor Petroffsmethod gehabt, und hatte ich Deutsch zu lernen angefangen. Jetzt die TV-Programme wird aufgehört. Natürlich, je habe ich Deutsch nicht gelernt, aber hatte ich die Resultat geschaut, bin ich sehr froh. Obwohl weiß ich wenigen Wörter, aber kann ich aus einfache Worte sprechen. Ich möchte Deutsch zu lernen weitermachen. Ich hoffe später könnte ich Deutsche Bücher über den Buddhismus lesen. Ich glaube dass es möglich sei!
> 
> Вот такие у меня результаты интенсивного изучения немецкого за две недели  Текст был продуман в голове пока мне не спалось. В процессе написания одно слово заклинило,  пришлось заглянуть в словарь. В словах пяти допустил орфографические ошибки, так как у меня тут встроенный спеллчекер, то сразу поправил. Оставшиеся грамматические ошибки всецело на моей совести. Удивительно, что оказывается, и правда можно строить фразы с вокабуляром из 50 слов. Друзья, оно работает!


Клёво... Если бы ещё интернет-переводчиком не пользоваться...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вокабулятор, говорите? :Smilie:  Эллочка Людоедкина обходилась меньшим количеством :Smilie: 


Вот, гугл переводит сам практически :Smilie:  Муж мой мои тут посты читает в переводена итальянский, когда выяснить хочет, чего я там в инете делала.
Я иногда думаю, а ну как электричество выключат - или хард диск сдохнет...как жить-то будем? :Smilie: 

Навигатор на машину не завожу, потому как голова вообще перестанет работать - тупо себе рули и все. 

Моя знакомая пользуется переводчиком на итальянский и пишет письма клиентам сама :Smilie:  Потом я долго-долго разбираюсь с ними по телефону, что именно она им хотела сказать :Smilie:  А у нее слов пробольше в распоряжении.

----------


## Кунсанг

Хо-хо!

----------


## Буль

> Liebe Brüder und Schwestern! Vor zwei Woche hatte ich eine Inspiration vor Petroffsmethod gehabt, und hatte ich Deutsch zu lernen angefangen. Jetzt die TV-Programme wird aufgehört. Natürlich, je habe ich Deutsch nicht gelernt, aber hatte ich die Resultat geschaut, bin ich sehr froh. Obwohl weiß ich wenigen Wörter, aber kann ich aus einfache Worte sprechen. Ich möchte Deutsch zu lernen weitermachen. Ich hoffe später könnte ich Deutsche Bücher über den Buddhismus lesen. Ich glaube dass es möglich sei!


Фикс ми дабл! Друзья, я понял этот текст со своим школьным (очень куцым) знанием немецкого!!! Я не переводил, и никуда не подглядывал, специально решил себя проверить. Я даже увидел там кучу ошибок, не смотря на то, что я сам при попытке сказать такое сделаю ошибок гораздо больше!!! Удивительно для меня, но это работает!!!

Я поражён  :Smilie: )))

----------

Alex (11.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Клёво... Если бы ещё интернет-переводчиком не пользоваться...


Не пользовался, честное буддийское! Да и зачем я стал бы лгать здесь на Буддийском Форуме, выдавая результаты Гугл-транслейта за свои? Мне даже дико стыдно было смотреть слово wenig в словаре Лингво, потому что эксперимент потерял свою чистоту, но что поделаешь, заклинило.
Клянусь, все слова были изучены за эти две недели либо же всплыли откуда-то из глубин подсознания  :Smilie: 
История изучения немецкого у меня такова: В детстве попытался учить немецкий с подругой детства, которая училась в немецкой спецшколе. Меня хватило занятий на пять, выучил алфавит, научился говорить Ich heiße Damian и Das Wetter ist schön. Потом, через много-много лет курсе на втором стал фанатом группы Rammstein, очень хотелось узнать, о чём песни, читал словарь, запомнил кое-какие слова. Также много слушал группу Lacrimosa, в результате чего пополнил несгораемый запас полезнейшими словами Sehnsucht, Angst, Einsamkeit, Wut, Lügen  :Smilie:  Ну и ещё очень любил великое произведение венгерского музыканта и режиссёра Tibor Szemző под названием Tractatus, где разные люди читают под музыку цитаты из «Логико-философского трактата» Л. Витгенштейна на разных языках. Поэтому разбуди меня ночью, спроси как будет по-немецки «Объект прост», и я отвечу не задумываясь  :Smilie:  Как Петров и говорит, очень много языка постоянно присутствует вокруг нас, просто мы его не замечаем. А когда приступаешь к изучению, оказывается, что на самом деле ты уже многое знаешь.
Наконец, примерно за две недели до начала эксперимента я стал иногда слушать австрийское радио Ö-1 (заодно полюбил классическую музыку), а также посмотрел с английскими субтитрами фильм Goodbye, Lenin!
Сам эксперимент проходил так: первый день я просмотрел первые 7 выпусков «Полиглота», на следующий день с упоением принялся за чтение Modern German Grammar, на что ушло дня три (хотя до сих пор книгу нужно время от времени перечитывать, пока не доведу Subjunktiv 2 до автоматизма). Параллельно слушал подкасты Deutsch. Warum Nicht? Series 1 от Deutsche Welle, прослушал в общей сложности 14 выпусков. Слушал упомянутую любимую музыку детства. Изучал и повторял с помощью карточек Anki около 100 наиболее распространённых немецких глаголов. Специально учил по словарю самые распространённые предлоги. Пытался практически сразу начать разговаривать сам с собой на немецком, писал другу коротенькие письма на немецком, оставлял у австрийки в блоге комментарии.

----------

Буль (11.02.2012), Джнянаваджра (09.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не пользовался, честное буддийское! Да и зачем я стал бы лгать здесь на Буддийском Форуме, выдавая результаты Гугл-транслейта за свои? Мне даже дико стыдно было смотреть слово wenig в словаре Лингво, потому что эксперимент потерял свою чистоту, но что поделаешь, заклинило.
> Клянусь, все слова были изучены за эти две недели либо же всплыли откуда-то из глубин подсознания 
> История изучения немецкого у меня такова: В детстве попытался учить немецкий с подругой детства, которая училась в немецкой спецшколе. Меня хватило занятий на пять, выучил алфавит, научился говорить Ich heiße Damian и Das Wetter ist schön. Потом, через много-много лет курсе на втором стал фанатом группы Rammstein, очень хотелось узнать, о чём песни, читал словарь, запомнил кое-какие слова. Также много слушал группу Lacrimosa, в результате чего пополнил несгораемый запас полезнейшими словами Sehnsucht, Angst, Einsamkeit, Wut, Lügen  Ну и ещё очень любил великое произведение венгерского музыканта и режиссёра Tibor Szemző под названием Tractatus, где разные люди читают под музыку цитаты из «Логико-философского трактата» Л. Витгенштейна на разных языках. Поэтому разбуди меня ночью, спроси как будет по-немецки «Объект прост», и я отвечу не задумываясь  Как Петров и говорит, очень много языка постоянно присутствует вокруг нас, просто мы его не замечаем. А когда приступаешь к изучению, оказывается, что на самом деле ты уже многое знаешь.
> Наконец, примерно за две недели до начала эксперимента я стал иногда слушать австрийское радио Ö-1 (заодно полюбил классическую музыку), а также посмотрел с английскими субтитрами фильм Goodbye, Lenin!
> Сам эксперимент проходил так: первый день я просмотрел первые 7 выпусков «Полиглота», на следующий день с упоением принялся за чтение Modern German Grammar, на что ушло дня три (хотя до сих пор книгу нужно время от времени перечитывать, пока не доведу Subjunktiv 2 до автоматизма). Параллельно слушал подкасты Deutsch. Warum Nicht? Series 1 от Deutsche Welle, прослушал в общей сложности 14 выпусков. Слушал упомянутую любимую музыку детства. Изучал и повторял с помощью карточек Anki около 100 наиболее распространённых немецких глаголов. Специально учил по словарю самые распространённые предлоги. Пытался практически сразу начать разговаривать сам с собой на немецком, писал другу коротенькие письма на немецком, оставлял у австрийки в блоге комментарии.


Ну так отлично... Я не Вам в упрёк сказала про интернет-переводчик, а себе... После освоения французского языка в течение 4 лет в инязе я с годами его основательно забыла. Поэтому сама пользуюсь энтим электронным переводчиком, чтобы писать письма на франц. яз. другу. Стыдно...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые, о чем спор? Я, к примеру, русского не знаю; пишу с ошибками. 

На "русский язык и литература" филологического факультета университета НИКОГДА бы не смог поступить.

А вы разглагольствуете о таком знании языка иностранцем, которого и нейтив то не имеет чаще всего!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пампкин, думаю, на филфак на отделение русского языка Вы вполне могли бы поступить :Smilie:  Кучу Ваших постов прочитала, -речью Вы владеете грамотно, мысли свои выражаете четко, знаки препинания на месте, - на прибедняйтесь. Знали бы Вы, какие люди на филфаке порой учатся. :Smilie: 

А требования к любому языку должны быть - именно к себе. Хотя понятно, что даже носитель языка не говорит идеально, но просто к этому надо стремиться. ОБ этом мы и разглагольствуем. :Smilie:

----------


## Елизавета Щербинская

Хочу попробовать оживить тему, в связи с тем, что телеканал Культура начал показывать третий сезон! :Kiss: 
Кто-нибудь уже смотрел? Насколько доступно?
Давайте учить язык вместе. :Wink:

----------

Алексей Е (09.01.2013)

----------


## Алексей Е

Для устройств на базе Android разработали приложение по этой методике. https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...%D1%82+android

----------

Galina (10.01.2013)

----------


## Дордже

Третий сезон-французкий, по англ там только первый) методика рабочая, разложит грамматику по полочкам, потом можно vocabulary, listening, speaking подтягивать по подкастам и прогресс будет в 10 раз скорее чем на курсах

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2013)

----------


## Елизавета Щербинская

> прогресс будет в 10 раз скорее чем на курсах


я вот задумалась, как же должно быть классно на живых курсах по этой методе!)
нашла информацию на оф.сайте (http://www.centerpetrova.ru/), так там курс разбит на несколько этапов. Выходит, нам показываютсамое начало, т.е. базу, а уже в жизни есть возможность совершенствоваться.)

----------


## Дордже

> я вот задумалась, как же должно быть классно на живых курсах по этой методе!)
> нашла информацию на оф.сайте (http://www.centerpetrova.ru/), так там курс разбит на несколько этапов. Выходит, нам показываютсамое начало, т.е. базу, а уже в жизни есть возможность совершенствоваться.)


не совсем так - метод Петрова - быстрый способ въехать в грамматику, буквально за 2 недели, не думаю что если заниматься у него дольше это будет лучше подкастов  того же A.J. Hoge Effortless English.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

За 2 недели "быстро въехать в грамматику" не получится. По-любому.

----------

Vladiimir (19.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> За 2 недели "быстро въехать в грамматику" не получится. По-любому.


Въехать в грамматику можно за три дня.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.02.2013), Дордже (19.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Меня вот озаботил английский в аспекте его паттернов, реализующих вежливость и политкорректность... Можно грамматически правильно говорить и иметь богатый словарный запас, также владеть остальными навыками в той или иной мере (чтение, понимание на слух, письмо), но цель то в том, чтобы достаточно комфортно и адекватно существовать в социуме.

Пока что нашел лишь вот это в этом аспекте http://www.englishskills.com/power-english-system Ценник там явного того, посему надо поискать их учебники и аудио.

----------


## Нико

> Въехать в грамматику можно за три дня.


Прям. )))) Я лет 20 училась.

----------

Vladiimir (19.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Прям. )))) Я лет 20 училась.


Нико, ну не грамматике же.

Грамматика —это набор очень простых правил о том, как изменяются слова и как они связываются между собой. Лучше всего (и метод Петрова это подтверждает) осваивать всю грамматику в сжатом виде в самом начале максимум за неделю. А уже всё остальное время насаживать на «скелет» грамматики «мясо» из слов и устойчивых выражений. Именно на это «мясо» и уходит большая часть времени, затрачиваемая на изучение языка, и можно всю жизнь потратить.

Я по методу Петрова выучил год назад немецкий, тут где-то был пост. Правда, за год всё забыл. А в этот раз попробовал взяться за испанский, и хотя у меня не получилось сделать это в сконцентрированном виде, я почитываю сейчас иногда испанскую википедию, и засчёт того, что лексика имеет много общего с английской, в статьях на знакомые темы мне понятно процентов 70.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.02.2013), Буль (19.02.2013), Дордже (20.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

А про китайский ничего у Петрова не слышно?)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А про китайский ничего у Петрова не слышно?)


Китайским сам Петров не владеет, поэтому думаю, рассчитывать не на что. Кроме того, китайскую грамматику вообще никто нормально не знает, поэтому насчёт применимости метода Петрова к китайскому у меня большие сомнения. Хотя на форуме есть Еше Нинбо, он утверждает, что китайский можно выучить быстро и легко, можете у него поинтересоваться.

----------

Дмитрий Сорокин (20.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, у меня был итальянский за 3 месяца"скелет": но с индивидуальным преподом два раза в неделю, а "мясо" все еще последние 20 лет нарастает. Но уже последние лет пять "тело" уже довольно пухлое :Smilie: 

Моя сестра учила японский и немного китайский - все, что касается иероглифов - намного сложнее, уверена.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Ну что, кто какой язык выучил за 16 часов?  :Smilie:  Результаты есть?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.02.2013), Нико (19.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну не грамматике же.


Не грамматике, соглашусь. Но лексика... Довольно часто до сих пор приходится в Лингво словарь заглядывать. У меня есть отличная схема по обучению грамматики англ. языка. Одну даму тут учила, она, правда, за месяц так ничего и не усвоила. )

Французский в иньязе учила 4 года. Был хороший уровень, но в связи с отсутствием практики разговорный забылся, хотя читать и понимать могу. Вообще языки за 16 часов -- это нереальное дело. )

----------

Ittosai (20.02.2013), Аурум (20.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, тут очень важна структура ума конкретного индивида. Есть люди, которые с лету врубаются в суть языка, но особенно легче, когда ты уже довольно неплохо знаешь один иностранный язык. И крайне важно изучающему язык сразу иметь поле для его применения, тоесть, чтоб он после урока жил в этой языковой среде и активизировал набранное.

А еще крайне помогает заучивать наизусть целые страницы по тематикам(для "мяса") :Smilie: 

ВОт моя мама когда-то знала немецкий неплохо. Но уже 20 лет не может выучить итальянский, хотя по несколько месяцев тут живет, и я могу во всем ей помочь. Ну нет у человека концепции двуязычия. Думаю, у многих тоже ее нет. И единственный стимул для них - жить вообще среди "аборигенов", не знающих ни слова на его собственном языке. Кушать захочет - поднатужится и найдет способ сказать.

А насчет забывания языков - я в какой-то период изучения итальянского и погружения, практически начисто забыла английский. Он у меня сам по себе не шикарный, но, чесслово - поскольку англоговорящих у меня рядом тогда не было - у меня мозги входили в какой-то тильт, я ощущения английского слова имела, но вспомнить и произнести его не могла :Smilie:  Постепенно восстановилась - когда итальянский уже был наработан. Да чего говорить - у меня за 2 месяца в России итальянски немного расшатывается :Smilie:  Скорость перевода замедляется.

Думаю, надо просто развить в себе "многоканальность", но это очень и очень непросто. Лучше всего вообще иметь многонациональную семью - с условием, чтобы каждый член семьи говорил только на своем языке с ребенком. Тогда можно и сразу на 7 языках говорить.

Видела, как это происходит. Я свою дочь с детства учила русскому - говоря только по-русски. В итальянской среде. И она была уже переводчицей с 3 лет. Очень неплохой. Она выросла с представлением многоязычия. И у нее нет барьера перейти на тот или иной язык уже с тех пор. И поэтому она плюс сейчас учит английский-немецкий-испанский-латынь довольно успешно. 

также важен национальный стереотип - народы пограничных районов хорошо знают все окрестные языки. А взять, к примеру, тех же швейцарцев, так он с детства - с сада и со школы уже на 4 языках говорят. Конечно, посильнее на том, к границе какой страны живут. там знать много языков - НОРМАЛЬНО.  :Smilie: 

И любые дети в других странах, когда перезжают, очень быстро обучаются среди других детей. Да и взрослые - если нет выхода, тоже неплохо учат. Проблема часто в том, что есть выход, и кто-то сердобольный переводит :Smilie:  Или тот же гугл явно не способствует переводу со словарем, а зря.

----------

Аурум (20.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Швейцарский студент пишет:



> В Швейцарии 4 национальных языка  и три из них - официальные языки страны(итальянский, французский и немецкий). 4ый язык Romancio(Ретороманский -местный микс между итальянским, французским и немецким) Когда слышишь этот последний - кажется, что вовек в нем не разберешься - что-то знакомое, но совершенно непонятное. Но в прочтении он довольно прост для понимания.
>  На итальянском и французском говорят в районах(кантонах) вблизи границ этих стран. Немецкий же имеет много диалектов - в каждом городе свой и для коренных немцев он сложен для понимания и знают хороший классический немецкий лишь наиболее образованные швейцарцы.


О, товарищи, - расширяйте границы ваших стереотипов, что один иностранный язык выучить сложно :Smilie:  Если равняться на изучение сразу четырех - один язык выучить покажется просто пустяком :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лучше всего вообще иметь многонациональную семью - с условием, чтобы каждый член семьи говорил только на своем языке с ребенком. Тогда можно и сразу на 7 языках говорить.


Это нужно многонациональную шведскую семью  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А вы говорите "учила 20-ть лет!"
...

----------

Алексей Е (21.02.2013), Буль (20.02.2013), Дордже (20.02.2013), Нико (20.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2013), Юй Кан (20.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это нужно многонациональную шведскую семью


Не, достаточно бабушки-испанки, дедушки- немца. Второй бабушки-китаянки, второго дедушки-француза, мамы, выросшей в России, папы, выросшего в Италии(с родителями иммигрантами) - плюс парочку теть из других стран - жен родни,  и чтоб все жили вместе и поочереди нянькали ребенка :Smilie: 

Ну, если есть деньги - лучше всего сгодятся иностранные гувернантки - как у этой девочки. Только бы девочка ВЫЖИЛА :Smilie: Мамочка у нее довольно амбициозная.

Кстати, у кого есть дети - почитайте об этом. Языки надо учить с детства - проверено на опыте.

Мишка - классная лайка с талантами, но хозяину ее явно делать нечего :Smilie:  Учил бы сам какой-нить иностранный язык :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Alex (24.02.2013), Galina (24.02.2013), Алексей Е (24.02.2013), Буль (24.02.2013), Дубинин (24.02.2013), Нико (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Мой коллега, оказывается. Т.е. из одного вуза. Слава Богу, признал: "чтобы читать Шекспира в оригинале, нужно несколько больше времени, чем 16 часов". ))))

И ещё: язык очень полезно учить по фильмам, он прав. 
Про синхронный перевод он тоже прав. !!!!!

Вообще интервью это -- бальзам для меня. Спасибо, Цультрим! Хотя я тибетский выучила только благодаря носителям. Но насчёт английского то же самое бы не сказала.

----------

Буль (24.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2013)

----------

